# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Φωτογραφικά > [Φωτογραφική] Φωτογραφική SONY Cyber-shot 7.2 Mega Pixels (model nbr. DSC -P150)

## DimMani

Καλημέρα . Δεν την αναγνωρίζουν τα Windows 7 που έχω και η μπαταρία της έχει τελειώσει από ετών . Οπότε την συνδέω απ'ευθείας στο ρεύμα  , αγόρασα κι ένα στικάκι και μέσω αυτού μεταφέρω τις φωτογραφίες στο PC μου . Όμως μου κάνει την ζωή δύσκολη . Ζήτησα από το Γερμανό μπαταρία , αλλά  δεν τις φέρνει . Έψαξα στο διαδίκτυο και ότι βρίσκω έχει μια ελάχιστη διαφορά σε μια από τις γωνίες . *(1)* Κατ'αρχάς η φωτογράφιση με απ'ευθείας σύνδεση στο ρεύμα , θα "σκοτώσει" το μηχανάκι , ή δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα ?? *(2)* Κάποια πρόταση σχετικά με την μπαταρία της ??  Ευχαριστώ .

----------


## mikemtb73

Να δοκιμάσεις στον δησιο....

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

